# disable 30 minute buffer on standby



## rem (Jan 27, 2005)

how about a user choice to disable the 30 minute buffer when i deliberatedly put the tivo on standby. this may or may not save on wear and tear on the harddrive, but it certainly quiets down the unit and generates less heat. in addition, transfers are faster between tivos when the buffer is disabled (you can verify by changing the channel to 0).

and then there's this annoying message on the dual-tuner if you place one tuner on channel 0 while watching a show on the other tuner. it informs you that the other tuner is searching for a signal or something similar. that's fine, but the message does not go away while you are watching on the second tuner.

please, tivo. allow us to disable the 30 minute buffer, especially if we intentionally put the tivo into standby state. and get rid of that message, too.


----------



## rem (Jan 27, 2005)

no one interested in this feature at all?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Personally I don't see a need for it. I wouldn't object, but I don't see it as useful.


----------



## homertime (Mar 25, 2006)

The idea of the 30 minute buffer should be totally user defined.

I'm personally annoyed at the fact that when you change the channel you lose your info (I've accidentally hit channel up once or twice when rewinding live TV and lost half of my show)

allowing the user complete access as to how you want your 30 minute buffer used is necessary.

I know it's not perfect, and Tivo is dedicated to customer service, but I'm seriously thinking about changing DVR's once my gift membership is up in 9 months... for $13 a month it should be a better service.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

For $13/month it *is* far better than the alternate DVR offerings. Most of what TiVo does is simply unavailable elsewhere.


----------



## lazarus000 (Jan 24, 2007)

megazone said:


> Personally I don't see a need for it. I wouldn't object, but I don't see it as useful.


how about reducing the life of hard drive and TiVo unit?

I don't see a point in buffering live tv 24/7/365 even when the unit isn't sending a video signal.

so people can wakeup and just happen to get lucky and have a show buffered they are going to watch? Silly.

When a unit goes into standby mode the live buffering should stop.

No video showing = No video buffering needed

At least give us the option in the settings:

'Live buffering in standby mode - Off or ON'


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You are resurrecting a thread from 2006 for this? You must have been searching, right, and seen a new thread on this topic every other month for the intervening 8 years?


----------

